# Still got algae problems



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive still got problems with algae. Its some green but I think most of the stuff is red algae. Some is really tough dark brown on the edges of leaves and some spots on the leaf. There is also some lighter brown stuff covering the leaf surface which comes off slightly easier.

I have managed to get the Nitrates down to between 10 and 20ppm by using JBL BioNitratEx. The Phosphate levels I know is high and Im guessing that that is the problem. Its somewhere just above 2.5ppm. 
I put in some fast growing plants like water sprite, water wisteria, twisted vallis and a red stem hygro.

My tap water has 20ppm of nitrates and atleast 2.5ppm of phosphate. So doing water changes wont make the phosphate or nitrate levels any lower.

I removed as much of the algae as possible manually and i cut off the worst affected leaves but it is still coming back. Any suggestions?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

CO2, CO2,CO2. That what the plants need. I would remove the nitrate pillow. With PO4 levels that high, you need more nitrate to keep it in balance. Adding Flourish Excel as a source of carbon should also help.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Im using flourish excel at about 3 times the normal dose.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What is the GH of your tank?
Lighitng? (Sorry if you posted this before in another post)
Filtration?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Blackout. I've kept the blinds shut in my tanks room and the little bit of light that does peer through gives me that brown algae. I'm starting to notice it on some of my plants' leaves, so I'm going to black out the room to see if it helps.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

GH is 300ppm
KH is 210ppm
36W Triplus Bulb so 3wpg
Its a Fluval 2plus filter

I have posted this before but Im quite happy to tell you again as your being kind enough to answer again. If you want to see the other thread I can try and find it again. It was called 'Red Algae Problem?'.

I did notice that when we had a heat wave a little while ago I had to have the lights off to keep the temp down a bit. I had just cleaned up the algae off the rocks and stuff and then had the lights off for a few days and it hadnt grown anywhere near as much as it had been in that length of time before. As soon as the lights were on again the algae was growing like mad again.

I dont know what this means but the algae on the rocks is actually making air bubbles all over and these look like they get big enough to break off the rock and themn float to the top. Its wierd coz the rocks have been in there for a good 4 months and (as suggested by my lfs) I put some vinegar on to see if it reacted and it didnt. So I guess the algae is producing the bubbles. Any Ideas on this aswell coz its quite interesting? Only just started doing it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Normally bba will bubble when exposed to high doses of O2. Hydrogen Peroxide (or H2 O2 if you will) will kill it when administered directly onto it. Not really a pheasible cure as its impossible to get it all dosing through a dropper. If the algae turns bright red, its dead or on its way out. Blackouts are still a good method as it will kill the bba. CO2 (or excel) will stop growth but won't kill it (unless you overdose with excel). You have to continue treatments for at least a week when no visible sign are in the tank. BBA is CO2 related.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

What do you mean BBA is CO2 related?

I have been dosing Excel at about 3 times the normal dosing and it hasnt turned red. It hasnt even stopped it growing!

How long a blackout would be required to kill it normally?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

While dosing excel daily, I would try a 4-5 day blackout.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Will this stress the fish so do I need to keep an eye on them?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It shouldn't hurt your fish at all.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Cheers Simpte. Ill post up results after 4 days. Coming up on the end of day one soon so by thursday 4 days will be up and hopefully Ill have lost of red red algae. Fingers crossed.


----------

